# Going from string trimmer edging to blade



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm trying to make the switch from edging with my string trimmer to blade for a more consistent look. With the string trimmer I tend to make gouges in the edges more often than not. Is it typical for the blade to dig in about one inch or more into the soil when edging? I have the wheel at the highest setting and it's still digging in pretty good. Also are you guys using thinner blades? Mine seems to make more of a gap than what I'm seeing in some of the lawns on this site. Maybe I'm just use to my string trimmer. I have a Stihl FS-90R and I swapped the trimmer head to the edger attachment head.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Once you get the new edge set using your new head, it should do just fine. It will definitely keep the grass off the edge more than a string trimmer regardless of which blade you use. Mine goes into the dirt an inch or two as well.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> Once you get the new edge set using your new head, it should do just fine. It will definitely keep the grass off the edge more than a string trimmer regardless of which blade you use. Mine goes into the dirt an inch or two as well.


Thank you sir for the feedback. I think I'm just use to the appearance of the string trimmer.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

To me the edger blade doesn't cut enough back from the concrete. I prefer the string trimmer and ditch the edger.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Like @Redtwin said it may take a few passes before getting the edge set, I prefer to set the blade as deep as possible to get all the rhizomes that you can't see, I also feel like I get a little longer control during the peak growing season. I think you get crisper and tighter edges with a blade over a string that tends to flop around on it's axis.


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> Like @Redtwin said it may take a few passes before getting the edge set, I prefer to set the blade as deep as possible to get all the rhizomes that you can't see, I also feel like I get a little longer control during the peak growing season. I think you get crisper and tighter edges with a blade over a string that tends to flop around on it's axis.


I did another pass with the blade edger yesterday and you made a good point about the rhizomes. I think the blade will be better at cutting the zoysia rhizomes than the string. They are really hard to cut through if you fall behind on edging. It just gives a different appearance than the string trimmer as I was able to get very tight up against the concrete with the string. The blade is a bit wider.


----------

